# 

## henryko

Czy ktoś używał do ocieplania domu pianki zamiast tradycyjnego kleju do styropianu. Podobno jest to nowość, ciekaw jestem czy to się opłaca i jak trzyma.

----------


## Piczman

*j-j* używał,jego zapytaj!

Ja też zamierzam kleić tym styro, teraz docieplam fundament,używam zwykłego kleju bo są duże nierówności, pianka się nadaje na w marę równe podłoże, ze względu na koszt!

Pozdr.

----------


## brachol

Z tego co pamietam to NJerzy tez uzywal pianki

----------


## Bigbeat

Moje doświadczenia z pianką były takie-sobie.
Jak zwiąże, to jest git.
Ale dopóki nie zwiąże - nie trzyma, i styropian "spływa" na dół.
Natomiast przy klejeniu na standardowy klej może nastąpić co najwyżej malutkie opuszczenie się (porównywalne z grubością warstwy kleju - oczywiście dla rozsądnie cienkich warstw) i już dalej nie płynie.

----------


## NJerzy

Używałem (obu dostępnych - Tytana i Cersitu) i jak dla mnie, same zalety. Kleiłem styropian z zakładką 15 cm, pierwszy dolny rząd wymagał podparcia na kilkanaście minut, potem zero problemów. Na pewno mocniej trzyma i lepiej izoluje termicznie, można też na bieżąco łatać uszkodzenia czy zbyt wielkie szczeliny. Cenowo też mi się opłacało.

----------


## beton44

> Moje doświadczenia z pianką były takie-sobie.
> Jak zwiąże, to jest git.
> Ale dopóki nie zwiąże - nie trzyma, i styropian "spływa" na dół.
> Natomiast przy klejeniu na standardowy klej może nastąpić co najwyżej malutkie opuszczenie się (porównywalne z grubością warstwy kleju - oczywiście dla rozsądnie cienkich warstw) i już dalej nie płynie.


Ad czerwone. Od góry zacząłeś przylepiać styropian nie od "listwy startowej"  :ohmy:

----------


## brachol

a czy pianka nadaje sie takze do welny?

----------


## pablitoo

Rok temu była dyskusja na temat takiej pianki - tylko wówczas to była chyba nowość - i wówczas ktoś / nie pamiętam kto / robił kalkulacje cenową w stosunku do klasycznego kleju - i wychodziło to niezbyt opłacalnie ...
Jak teraz taka piana kształtuje się cenowo ?

----------


## j-j

Tu pisałem też:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-ciepl...60908-3240.htm

ale powtórzę:
_ma pianka swoje wady wg mnie:
1. Musi być równa ściana
2. Jednak rozpręża troszkę i trezba po położeniu paru płyt wrócić do poprzednich i je sprawdzić.
3. Dużo szybciej chwyta niz klej, po 10-15 min. wiele już nie zwojujemy.
4. Jesli najpierw dociśniemy płytę do ściany i potem okaże się że należy trochę odepchnąć to pianka może się przy większym ruchu po prostu rozerwać i ... zniknąć, dlatego raczej należy bardzo dobrze wręcz idealnie zacząć. Na nierównych też da radę ale trezba duużo wiecej pianki i trezba jej jeszcze dodawać.
U mnie przy większych szparach dawałem dodatkowo zwykłą piankę bo wszystko to kasa.

Ale kleić klejem bym nie chciał!!. Painką mimo to jest lepiej, szybciej i wygodniej.
A dokładnym trezba być cały czas więc to żaden minus._ 


pzdr

----------


## edde

na allegro tytan eos 30zł, ceresit ct84 39zł

----------


## NJerzy

> Rok temu była dyskusja na temat takiej pianki - tylko wówczas to była chyba nowość - i wówczas ktoś / nie pamiętam kto / robił kalkulacje cenową w stosunku do klasycznego kleju - i wychodziło to niezbyt opłacalnie ...
> Jak teraz taka piana kształtuje się cenowo ?


Piankę kupisz po 30 zł, mnie na krzywych ścianach i z dodatkowym zużyciem na zaklejanie dziur, jedna wystarczała na minimum 16 płyt - czyli 8m2, tak jak podane przez producenta. Zużyłem 32 pianki na ok 250m2 styropianu, co wyszło 960 zł - nie wiem ile poszłoby kleju i w jakiej jest cenie, ale jak rok temu porównywałem to różnica była niewielka, pianka wtedy była po 40 zł.

PS
Pojawił się na rynku kolejny klej w piance - Illbruck, na allegro po 25 zł. Za rok - dwa pewno będzie miał taki w ofercie każdy producent pianki, i to po 15 zł  ::-(:   :cry:

----------


## j-j

Ja używałem tego za 26 zł.:



pzdr

----------


## jarus72

Odpowiedz jest tutaj na wasze pytania.
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=sj7RycogDR0

----------


## braszyns

do ocieplania fundamentu używałem pianę tytana ma ona ten plus że można kleić styropian na bitumy i trzyma jak cholera zwykły klej raczej do tego się nie nadaje

----------


## braszyns

cenowo jest to też opłacalne (mowa o cieplaniu fundamentu w wersii z pianą a klejem bitumicznym)

----------


## pblochu

No tak a jak z trwałością?
Zawsze kładłem styro na grzebień - mimo wszystko taka metoda usztywnia nieco płytę - wychodziło mi ostatnio 1 worek na 7m2 styropianu - cholera nie pamiętam ceny kleju 
Ale może się trzeba zreformować?
na razie śledzę wątek i  opisy j-j

----------


## manieq82

Cena na piankę powoli spada,
Tytana można dostać w Castoramie za 29.90 zaś tutaj
BUDOHURT
jest ceresit po 26,99

Kleiłem trochę Tytanem - rewelacja  :smile:

----------


## KonradJot

> Cena na piankę powoli spada,
> Tytana można dostać w Castoramie za 29.90 zaś tutaj
> BUDOHURT
> jest ceresit po 26,99
> 
> Kleiłem trochę Tytanem - rewelacja


ja kleiłem Ceresitem tym różowym akurat na lukarnach do OSB, super się klei ,ale faktem jest, że trzeba po kilku minutach poprawić dolne płyty.
Po kilku godzinach trzema jak cholera  :Wink2:

----------


## jareko

> Odpowiedz jest tutaj na wasze pytania.
> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=sj7RycogDR0


super  :smile:  podoba mi sie  :smile: 
ale.... współczuje Waszym oknom a zwłaszcza szybom jeśli gruntują je bez zabezpieczenia - to taka uwaga do tego machania pędzlem  :smile:

----------


## pierwek

ten filmik tytana jest trochę tendencyjny - klejenie ściany bez otworów jest łatwiejsze niż takie dziubdzianie koło tych drzwi tarasowych

natomiast sam pomysł fajny - spróbuję tego jak będę ocieplał dom. garaż ocieplałem tradycyjnie - klejem - nie liczyłem kosztów

pytanie do *KonradJot* : czemu trzeba poprawiać dolne płyty? Ustawiałeś je na listwach startowych?

worek kleju do klejenia można kupić już za 12-14zł - czyli z klejem wychodzi o połowę taniej o ile wydajność jest faktycznie 16 płyt z worka

----------


## piterazim

> ten filmik tytana jest trochę tendencyjny - klejenie ściany bez otworów jest łatwiejsze niż takie dziubdzianie koło tych drzwi tarasowych


jak by nie było reklama. 

jak pokazywali ile materiału i sprzętu jest potrzebne, na kartony z pianką nie położyli poziomnic, a potem używali 

jak pokazywali prace przy użyciu kleju, film był czarno biały, z pianką życie nabrało kolorów   :Wink2:  

taki mały OT 

dotyczy reklam proszków 
zawsze mówią że reklamowany proszek xxx jest lepszy od *zwykłego proszku* 

widział ktoś ten mityczny zwykły proszek?  :smile:

----------


## manieq82

> ten filmik tytana jest trochę tendencyjny - klejenie ściany bez otworów jest łatwiejsze niż takie dziubdzianie koło tych drzwi tarasowych
> 
> natomiast sam pomysł fajny - spróbuję tego jak będę ocieplał dom. garaż ocieplałem tradycyjnie - klejem - nie liczyłem kosztów
> 
> pytanie do *KonradJot* : czemu trzeba poprawiać dolne płyty? Ustawiałeś je na listwach startowych?
> 
> worek kleju do klejenia można kupić już za 12-14zł - czyli z klejem wychodzi o połowę taniej o ile wydajność jest faktycznie 16 płyt z worka


Ja ociepliłem fundament używając w połowie kleju w połowie pianki ii

pianka jest super!! cholernie szybko się robi, samemu to luxus niesamowity, bez żadnego mieszania i babrania

trzeba poprawiać bo i nawet opisuje to producent - pomimo że jest to pianka niskoprężna to jednak trochę pręży i trzeba chwilę po ustawieniu płyty skorygować znaczy dopchnąć płytę jeśli odeszła.

A cenowo na razie wychodzi lekko drożej niż klejem, chyba że bierzesz pod uwagę najtańszy klej - ale z nim bym uważał coby potem płyty nie odskakiwały??

Aha dziś zakupiłem produkt SOUDALA - w Castoramie za 29 zeta 
Jak ceny spadną to myślę że realnie wyprze on zwykły klej.

----------


## KonradJot

> ten filmik tytana jest trochę tendencyjny - klejenie ściany bez otworów jest łatwiejsze niż takie dziubdzianie koło tych drzwi tarasowych
> 
> natomiast sam pomysł fajny - spróbuję tego jak będę ocieplał dom. garaż ocieplałem tradycyjnie - klejem - nie liczyłem kosztów
> 
> pytanie do *KonradJot* : czemu trzeba poprawiać dolne płyty? Ustawiałeś je na listwach startowych?
> 
> worek kleju do klejenia można kupić już za 12-14zł - czyli z klejem wychodzi o połowę taniej o ile wydajność jest faktycznie 16 płyt z worka


dokładnie tak jest , pianka minimalnie pręży w pierwszym momencie,ja przyklejałem do lukarny do OSB więc tam listwy startowej nie ma i mi dolne kawałki zjeżdżały na dół.

----------


## KonradJot

>>>>>
Aha dziś zakupiłem produkt SOUDALA - w Castoramie za 29 zeta 
Jak ceny spadną to myślę że realnie wyprze on zwykły klej.<<<<<<,,,
niektórzy twierdzą że ta jakby grubość pianki to jest nawet jakby dodatkowym powiedzmy 1 cm ocieplenia.

----------


## manieq82

No niby tak jest - pianka ma o wiele lepsze parametry od kleju - niestety dajemy ją tylko po obwodzie i przez środek  :sad:   ale zawsze coś in plus  :smile:

----------


## jareko

> No niby tak jest - pianka ma o wiele lepsze parametry od kleju - niestety dajemy ją tylko po obwodzie i przez środek   ale zawsze coś in plus


a kto ci broni dawać po całości ?  :Lol:

----------


## edde

> Napisał manieq82
> 
> No niby tak jest - pianka ma o wiele lepsze parametry od kleju - niestety dajemy ją tylko po obwodzie i przez środek   ale zawsze coś in plus 
> 
> 
> a kto ci broni dawać po całości ?


pewnie bilety NBP   :Lol:

----------


## jacekot

> Odpowiedz jest tutaj na wasze pytania.
> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=sj7RycogDR0


Jeden i drugi sposób jest dobry , pianka jest na pewno dużym ułatwieniem .

Ale film reklamowy to ostre przejaskrawienie .
1. Ekipa od kleju wyglada jak menele z pod budki z piwem.
2. Gra kolorów raz są raz ich nie ma .
3. Jedni dostali długą prostą sciane , inni wykrawki z oknem
4. Przez chwlię w jednej ekipie pojawiają się trzy osoby .
5. Ekipa z pianką pracuje szybciej i jeszcze pewnie ich przypadku film jest przyspieszony.
6. odklejanie od sciany , to też mi sie podobało

----------


## pierwek

> A cenowo na razie wychodzi lekko drożej niż klejem, chyba że bierzesz pod uwagę najtańszy klej - ale z nim bym uważał coby potem płyty nie odskakiwały?? Aha dziś zakupiłem produkt SOUDALA - w Castoramie za 29 zeta 
> Jak ceny spadną to myślę że realnie wyprze on zwykły klej.


nie mam możliwości żeby płyty odskakiwały przy zwykłym kleju - nawet najtańszym za 12zł - nie popadajmy w paranoję. 

Widziałem parę dni temu piankę w LM chyba ceresitu za 44zł (na opakowaniu napisali że wydajność 6m2) - porażka.   :ohmy:  

Natomiast co do Soudala - nie wahałbym się - szkoda że jednak cena ciągle parę razy droższa... a nie trochę. Tak czy inaczej spróbować spróbuję...

Mam pytanie czy można po zwykłej piance założyć od razu na pistolet piankę do styropianu? - bez mycia pistoletu ?

----------


## edde

> Mam pytanie czy można po zwykłej piance założyć od razu na pistolet piankę do styropianu? - bez mycia pistoletu ?


można, zrobiłem tak kilkukrotnie i nie było problemu

----------


## manieq82

> nie mam możliwości żeby płyty odskakiwały przy zwykłym kleju - nawet najtańszym za 12zł - nie popadajmy w paranoję.


kolega z którym pracuję obecnie kilka lat temu pracował w ekipie robiącej ocieplenia - opisał mi sytuację kiedy robili raz tandetnym towarem to mieli przypadek pęknięć tynku na łączeniach płyt (niefrezowane) i wyraźne odklejenia się niektórych płyt ?? jak dlaczego nie wiem. Nie kołkowali ze względu na niski budynek. Nie należy on do osób wydających na darmo pieniądze ale u siebie kleił Ceresitem, myślę że nie miał powodów opowiadać bajek.




> Widziałem parę dni temu piankę w LM chyba ceresitu za 44zł (na opakowaniu napisali że wydajność 6m2) - porażka.


LM pod względem mat. bud to porażka, chyba tylko zasłony i firanki mają fajne  :ohmy: 
Tutaj jak już wcześniej pisałem masz dużo taniej. 30 zeta to maks co można teraz zapłacić - nie przepłacajcie  :smile:

----------


## Deks

Taką pianke oferuje od niedawna DEN BRAVEN, nazywa się: MONTAGEFIX-ST
Cena bardzo konkurencyjna w porównaniu z innymi.
Jak fachowcy nauczą się tym robić to nie będą chcieli tradycyjnego kleju stosować  :Smile: .

----------


## Piczman

Odświeżę temat bo mam taki problem:

W Poniedziałek przyjeżdża styropian na ściany, piankę to przyklejenia mam już kupioną ale zauważyłem że *mam nierówną powierzchnię ścian*
Po prostu murowali mi fachowcy jak im się podoba,nie licowali ani od środka ani od zewnątrz i nierówności są rzędu 2-3 mm !Piankę mogę oddać i z tym problemu nie będzie,,,
Czy w tym wypadku mogę kleić pianką?

----------


## Lenart

2-3 mm czy 2-3 cm ?

----------


## Piczman

Nie no bez przesady   :Lol:  

Maxymalnie do 5 mm ! To jest 0,5 cm   :Wink2:

----------


## manieq82

stary - masz idealne ściany  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Dla mnie to jest masakra, no ale ja dokładny jestem jak szlak   :Confused:  
To co, kleić pianką mogę ?

PS. Idealne to mi sufity wyszły   :Wink2:

----------


## NJerzy

Ja miałem na jednej ścianie taki skos że odchyłka przekroczyła 3 cm, i dało się solidnie przykleić pianką.

----------


## jaendrju

Stosowałem ją.Zapycha pistolety i nawet czyścik nic nie pomoga.Pytałem się fachowców i są tego samego zdania.Wyrób do ......

----------


## manieq82

hmm to dziwne   :Roll:  
ja też stosowałem i nawet jak późno przypomniałem sobie o pistolecie to czyścik pomagał - raz zostawiłem na noc - rano niestety skrobanko

faktem jest że "łapie" szybciej niż zwykła pianka, jeszcze jak wilgotno...

ale produkt jest rewelacyjny! szybko. mocno, bez mieszania!
ja też już zakupiłem Soudala, czekam tylko na styro   :Roll:

----------


## langerob25

Ja kleiłem styro na fundament.Bloczki z 2 różnych fabryk 24 i 25 cm szerokości,a więc idealnie nie było.Ale bez problemów się pracowało.Kupiłem 2 pistolety i Toya od razu zapchana, soudala bezproblemowy.Więc może to wina pistoletów? Kleiłem Tytanem,na końcu miałem też jednego Ceresita.Nie zauważyłem różnic,tylko ten kolor Ceresita mi nie odpowiadał.Za mało męski  :big grin:

----------


## ekipa MARkA

> Dla mnie to jest masakra, no ale ja dokładny jestem jak szlak   
> To co, kleić pianką mogę ?
> 
> PS. Idealne to mi sufity wyszły


przy większych nierównościach należy stosować tak zwane wklejki z rużnych grubości styropianu, płyty sklejasz ze sobą.
Rużnicę między pianką a klejem najlepiej widać podczas pruby przyczepności.
Ceresit daje do 3 kartonów pistolet. Bez względu na to w jakiej technologii będziesz pracował trzeba to zrobić dokładnie, szkoda czasu na tarcie  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Piczman

Od wczoraj przyklejam styro tą pianką , idzie jak po maśle   :Wink2:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Od wczoraj przyklejam styro tą pianką , idzie jak po maśle


Ja przykleilem ~200m2 piwnicy pianka - wszystko fajnie super, pozostale 100m2 sprobowalem zwyklym klejem cementowym do styropianu i jest o NIEBO lepiej jezeli chodzi o ROWNOSC i DOKLADNOSC ukladania! Jak plyte wysmarowana klejem "piankowym" docisniesz gdzies za mocno to juz kaplica - plyta bedzie krzywa i bedzie od cholery szlifowanka  :smile:  Nie wspominajac, ze jak o minute za pozno przylozysz do sciany to pianka juz "zwiaze" (na powierzchni tworzy sie taka troche twardsza powloka ktora juz nie chce sie do sciany kleic). Wszystko zalezy tez od temperatury stosowania..

Zwykly klej jest ok. 30-40% tanszy (w stosunku do jego wydajnosci) i zdecydowanie latwiej uzyskac idealna i rowna plaszczyzne z plyt. Mozna korygowac ustawienie. Takze ja juz TYTANowi EOSowi mowie PAPA  :wink: 

PS Do klejenia fundamentow i innych elementow ktore beda zasypane / nie bedzie ich widac - jak ktos chce szybko to rzeczywiscie pianka jest ZNACZNIE szybciej  :smile:  Smarujemy, przyklejamy i jedziemy dalej. Ale idealnie rowne (przy czym dla mnie idealnie = przylozenie laty 2,5m i MAX 1mm roznicy) toto nie bedzie  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> Od wczoraj przyklejam styro tą pianką , idzie jak po maśle  
> 
> 
> Ja przykleilem ~200m2 piwnicy pianka - wszystko fajnie super, pozostale 100m2 sprobowalem zwyklym klejem cementowym do styropianu i jest o NIEBO lepiej jezeli chodzi o ROWNOSC i DOKLADNOSC ukladania! Jak plyte wysmarowana klejem "piankowym" docisniesz gdzies za mocno to juz kaplica - plyta bedzie krzywa i bedzie od cholery szlifowanka  Nie wspominajac, ze jak o minute za pozno przylozysz do sciany to pianka juz "zwiaze" (na powierzchni tworzy sie taka troche twardsza powloka ktora juz nie chce sie do sciany kleic). Wszystko zalezy tez od temperatury stosowania..
> 
> Zwykly klej jest ok. 30-40% tanszy (w stosunku do jego wydajnosci) i zdecydowanie latwiej uzyskac idealna i rowna plaszczyzne z plyt. Mozna korygowac ustawienie. Takze ja juz TYTANowi EOSowi mowie PAPA 
> 
> ...


Każdy robi jak umie  :wink: 

pzdr

----------


## manieq82

hmm kolega nie wspomina o rytuale mieszania kilkudziesięciu worków z woda 

wiertareczka dostaje po dup..., tak samo jak nasze ręce  :sad:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> hmm kolega nie wspomina o rytuale mieszania kilkudziesięciu worków z woda 
> 
> wiertareczka dostaje po dup..., tak samo jak nasze ręce


Ło rany, wymieszanie jednego worka kleju to 2 minuty, potem 2 min przerwy i przemieszanie minute. Tyle kleju starcza na te ok. ~6m2. Mocna wiertarka i mieszanie to przyjemnosc  :wink:  A ze rece dostaja po dupie.. Bylo nie budowac!  :big grin: 
pozdr.

----------


## manieq82

Bynajmniej nie należę do tych "delikatnych" - robiłem tym i tym i zdecydowanie pomimo może nieco droższego systemu polecam piankę
skoro można lepiej to po co sobie utrudniać

czas też kosztuje  :smile: 

ale żeby nie powstałą kłótnia wyższości świat wielkanocnych nad ..... proponuje każdemu wypróbować - kupić worek i puchę pianki i opierdzielić dolną warstwę najpierw jednym później drugim

każdy sam sprawdzi - koszty w zależności od "prostości" ścian mogą wyjść prawie zbliżone na korzyść kleju cem.

ja z kolegą tu z forum zakupiliśmy chyba z 80 pianek i są dwa domki do opierdzielenia - będzie co wspominać i z pewnością będzie doświadczenie  :smile: 

podzielę się wrażeniami - a jakże  :smile:

----------


## sarrabat

ja wlasnie ocieplam styropianem 10cm scianke kolankowa (czesc ktora bedzie nad podbitka) i uzywam TYTAN EOSa - REWELACJA!!! to ze rozpreza to troszke racja i trzeba co kilka plyt wrocic i lekko docisnac. 
co do nierwonosci... cementowego to wiecej nie wchodzi???
mi po kilku paczkach styr wyzlo zuzycie 7m2/puszki czyli nieco gorszy wynik niz podaje producent ALE dopiero sie ucze  :wink: 

polecam piane!

----------


## Piczman

Uwaga na Tytan Eos, trafiłem na paczkę wadliwą, tzn. leci,nie leci,leci,nie leci  :Evil:  

Dniówka stracona i 3 puchy do wyrzucenia, a ile nerwów !
Reszta była ok, klei sie przyzwoicie! Jeśli będziecie mieli problemy z jedną puszką to lepiej wszystkie wymieńcie od razu.

----------


## fenix2

Podobno jeszcze *GED* stosował piankę do klejenia styro. Pewnie wszystko w jego dzienniku.

----------


## pblochu

Opier…liłem 300m2 EOS-em łącznie z sufitami nad tarasami
Super – dodatkowy plus to możliwość sklejenia płyt między sobą w narożach (owszem pianką też można) – Przy mojej 20 styropianu to zupełnie inna konstrukcja, i nie wyobrażam sobie żeby nie skleić narożników 
Co do upierdliwości rozwiązania – a i owszem:
1) wietrzna pogoda uniemożliwia pracę – warkocz odlatuje w siną dal. 
2) Czasami też pianka ni z tego ni z owego potrafi spuchnąć zwłaszcza w okolicy otworów  – a więc może czekać nas szlifowanie chodź to żaden problem 
3) Pierwsza warstwa jak nie stosuje się listwy startowej tylko przenośny profil ( w moim przypadku CD 60) wymaga podparcia przez kilka minut.
4) Przy klejeniu sufitów pianka jest w stanie utrzymać styropianu o maksymalnej grubości 100 mm; Grubsze płyty wymagają podparcia lub klinowania 
Teraz plusy 
Wydajność średnia około 7 płyt z 1 pianki dla ściany z BK na zaprawę wapienną 
Siła wiązania – po 2h nie sposób oderwać próbki – piana dosłownie wtapia się w styropian 
Szybkość operacji nieporównywalnie większa 
Po 10 - 15 minutach od przyłożenia styropianu z warstwą pianki do ściany można uzupełnić szczeliny między płytami przy pomocy tego samego kleju (mnie przynajmniej wychodził taniej jak pianka niskoprężna) dzięki czemu uzyskujemy spójną konstrukcje – odczuwalne przy szlifowaniu Ponadto nie widać wówczas łączeń płyt nawet na mokrym kleju
W woli wyjaśnienia zastosowałem po raz kolejny płyty gładkie bo tak i już  

Generalnie polecam chodź z ograniczeniami 

PS – szlifowanie styro to żadne wyzwanie, gdy posiada się dobrą packę i długą listwę

----------


## fenix2

*pblochu* a kołkowałeś później ten styropian ????

----------


## piwopijca

No wlasnie ja zamowilem EOS'a 90 pojemnikow i bede dawal go do elewacji i styro w garazu-wewnatrz
Elewacje 20cm styro a garaz 10cm na sciany i 20cm na sufit
Elewacje bede kolkowal,  2 kolki na plyte, sciany w garazu juz pozostawie na samym kleju -3m wysokosci styro 10cm nie wymaga kolkowania, tylko sufity w garazu dokolkuje ale EOS moze ich nie utrzymac, moze jednak na sufity kupie "zwykly" klej do styro...
Ilosc pianki-kleju pewnie niewystarczajaca ale wole domowic niz mam martwic sie co z tym zrobic

Pzdr.

----------


## Malobert

> *pblochu* a kołkowałeś później ten styropian ????


właśnie, intersuje mnie czy:

- trzeba kołkować
- czy ścianę z BK czymś wcześniej zagruntować ?

----------


## pblochu

> kołkowałeś później ten styropian


A i owszem 1000 kołków/300m2 [/b]

----------


## tacim

Jakieś nowe wieści odnośnie piana kontra klej  :smile:

----------


## goike

A jak taka pianka spisuje się przy styrodurze???? i na powierzchniach poziomych np. przy docieplaniu tarasu lub sufitu????

----------


## NJerzy

Kleiłem nią bardzo różne rzeczy, nawet szkielet ścian g-k do posadzki - wszystko trzyma conajmniej od pół roku.

----------


## pblochu

> nawet szkielet ścian g-k do posadzki


Jak to wykonywałeś?
Pasek pianki i wciskałeś w nią profil?
rzeczywiście trzyma? Profil się nie "buja"

----------


## NJerzy

Nanosiłem na profil dwa cienkie wałeczki pianki i kładłem na betonie. Docisk kilkoma cegłami na pół godziny i gotowe - trzyma doskonale.

----------


## MBUNA

> właśnie, intersuje mnie czy:
> 
> - trzeba kołkować
> - czy ścianę z BK czymś wcześniej zagruntować ?


I jak z tym gruntowaniem betonu kom. przed klejeniem pianką? Też jestem ciekaw.

----------


## NJerzy

Nie widzę potrzeby gruntowania.

----------


## piwopijca

j.w.
Nie ma potrzeby gruntowania scian z BK przed klejeniem pianka -sprawdzone w praktyce.
Ja wlasnie mam skonczona (prawie) elewacje klejona EOS'em Tytana i robilem test z chlopakami od ocieplen. wieczorkiem gdy podjechalem sprawdzic co sie dzieje na budowie okazalo sie ze zonie odechcialo sie grubosci 10cm styro na slupie tarasowym i ze musi byc 5cm. Trzeba bylo odrywac styropian i tutaj wlasnie okazalo sie ze nie da sie go tak prosto oderwac, trzeba odcinac go pila od slupa -pianka jest dosyc miekka/elastyczna i dobrze sie ja tnie ale oderwac w calosci styropianu nie dalo rady. Tutaj szacun bo reklama "Tytatana" nie klamala   :Lol:  
Zdjeciach z prac ociepleniowych na scianach z BK 400, 36cm Solbetu

Pzdr.

----------


## MBUNA

Zapytałem, bo mam nieco zniszczoną ścianę pólnocną (zima bez dachu).

----------


## kszew

Właśnie skończyłem klejenie styropianu Tytanem EOS na ściany z betonu komórkowego budynku parterowego. 
Moje spostrzeżenia: 
- nakładanie pianki jest super, nie trzeba się bawić w mieszanie kleju; no i trochę to jest lżejsze, 
- płyty podpierałem wszędzie, gdzie była tylko możliwość; przez to nie potrzeba po paru minutach ponownie dociskać płyt, 
- ogólny czas wykonania docieplenie podobny jak przy klejeniu klejem; w reklamie bardzo przesadzili   :Lol:  

Miłe zaskoczenie ale na 140m2 poszło mi 9 puszek = 15m2 z 1 puszki. Może za mało dawałem na płyty? Ale ściany miałem tak gładkie, że żyletki nie wciśnie. Poza tym piankę dawałem po obrzeżach płyty i jeszcze 2 paski pośrodku (zamiast jednego jak w instrukcji), ale grubość warkocza mniejsza. Przeważnie  łączenia płyt też kleiłem. 

Teraz się zastanawiam do czego by jeszcze wykorzystać 7 puszek co mi zostało. Do uszczelnienia dziur pomiędzy płytami stosuję zwykłą piankę, bo jest dużo tańsza.  
Będę miał ścianki działowe z g-k. Może profile przyścienne i te co do podłogi przymocować pianką Tytanem EOS? 
pozdrawiam
kszew

----------


## janekbo

> Teraz się zastanawiam do czego by jeszcze wykorzystać 7 puszek co mi zostało.


Allegro - alb zużycie jak pianki, a potem:
Mi się udało wpakować cały worek po eosie (ok. 20-30 puszek) do ogniska, ale była JAZDA!!! Po prostu wszyscy się schowaliśmy w domu, a potem w promieniu 50m zbieraliśmy puszki.

----------


## yaco181

Mam okolo 30 puszek Tytana do klejenia styropianu na sprzedaz. Cena do dogadania Odbior w okolicach Sulejowka albo Starych Babic.

----------


## manieq82

jeśli chodzi o klejenie do sufitu to trzeba podpierać czymś bo płyty opadają
zwykły klej jak sporo nałożymy jakby "zasysa" i trzyma

cały dom pianką opier... tylko jak balkony od spodu dawałem testowałem różne takie  :smile: 

generalnie super - szybciej - owszem nie mieszasz kleju, nie nosisz worków i wiader - o ten czas szybciej
a i nakładanie to moment - prosta ściana bez docinek to burzaaaaa

----------


## kibito

wracając do postu z poprzedniej strony o krzywym doleganiu płyt klejonych pianką - czy przy dociskaniu występują nierówności związane z elastycznością pianki tylko w przypadku płyt styro o mniejszej grubości ( 5-12 cm ) czy prz grubych powyżej 15 też ? może sztywniejsza gruba płyta np 20 cm frezowana czy nie  ale będzie równomiernie się dociskała i nie będzie odkształcała ? 
pytam tak na zaś  :smile:  bo cienkie płyty to i na zwykły klej mogą falować przy dociskaniu.

----------


## piwopijca

PRAWDA, dotyczy to tez plyt o grubosci 20cm.
Niestety jesli masz krzywe sciany i nalozysz grubiej pianki to moze sie troszke pop*
Jak wspomnialem wczesniej u mnie robili "hybryde", EOS i cemetowy zeby wlasnie nie odlazily plyty

Pzdr.

----------


## kibito

tak więc znowu wychodzi że to prawda --  jak ci od początku dobrze nie postawią ścian to później cały czas jest pod górkę i jesteś w d.. kopany  :smile:  czy to tynki czy gipsy, płyty a nawet elewacja zapłacisz więcej bo trzeba nadkładać ... 
A kiedyś ( nie wiem jak teraz ) majster na budowie zawsze mówił - "pan się nie martwi przyjdą tynkarze do wyprowadzą"  :big grin:

----------


## brachol

i jak używa ktoś pianki czy już nie? Na allegro widziałem Tytana po 20 zł za puszkę więc mocno staniał. A może używal ktoś do klejenia styro na silikacie?

----------


## Kazik09

Ja użyłem. Trzyma bardzo dobrze. Gdy chciałem oderwać płytę (przegapiłem poprawkę korekty położenia), żeby jej nie zniszczyć musiałem użyć piły i częściowo odciąć ją od ściany, dopiero wtedy puściło. Dlatego, żeby nie robić mostków, zdecydowałem się nie kołkować. Minusem metody, i to mnie najbardziej wnerwiało, jest potrzeba pamiętania o korekcie ustawienia przyklejonych płyt, czasem kilka razy, zwłaszcza gdy trzeba dać grubiej pianki na nierównościach (u mnie wystawał wieniec), bo wtedy pianka bardziej puchnie i odchyla płytę od ściany.

----------


## śpioch

Proponuję w wolnym czasie przejrzeć "kartę charakterystyki preparatu chemicznego" tego typu pianki.
Sprawdzić ile pianka zawiera sybstancji szkodliwych (Xn) i jakie mają wymyślne nazwy.
Zastanowić się czy warto jest na - w sumie dużej powierzchni - to przyklejać do swoich (bardzo często paroprzepuszczalnych) ścian.

PS. najbardziej w karcie podobnego produktu chemicznego podobał mi się fragment:
"PN-93/Z-04131.10 Ochrona czystości powietrza - Badania zawartości izocyjanianów --
Oznaczanie par 2,4-toluilenodwuizocyjanianu, 2,6-toluilenodwuizocyjanianu i 4,4-
dwuizocyjanianodwufenylometanu oraz produktów ich hydrolizy w powietrzu w
pomieszczeniach przeznaczonych na stały pobyt ludzi metodą chromatografii gazowej z
użyciem kolumny kapilarnej"
i
"Wartość medialnego stężenia śmiertelnego - CL50, w warunkach narażenia inhalacyjnego
szczurów wynosi (tu były trzy cyfry) mg/m3."

----------


## BUDBUD

Witam,

Nie próbowałem Tytana , więc nic nie powiem, 
natomiast za namową znajomego budowlańca spróbowałem amerykański klej INSTA STIK . 
Mogę go polecić każdemu do przyklejenia styropianu. 
Przyklejałem nim XPS na fundamenty i EPS 15cm na elewację . 
Szybko łatwo i przyjemnie. Co do cen nie wiem jak się ma 25 zł , które za niego placiłem , do polskich klejów poliuretanowych czy do kleju z worka, ale czasowo to na pewno lepiej wychodzi - a czas to pieniądz  :big grin:  .  
Wydajnościowo to jedna puszka starczała mi na około 12-14m2 - ponoć dlatego polecił mi go właśnie znajomy - podobno wydajniejszy niż Tytan. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## edde

taaa, zapomniałeś tylko jeszcze dodać gdzie go sprzedajesz...

----------


## brachol

pianka jest fajna na powierzchniach natomiast jak trzeba docinac i kombinować to trzeba najpierw przygotować sobie front robót a dopiero potem ruszać z pianką bo lubi szybko zakleić pistolet

----------


## wibart

A czy ktos kleił pianką styro do fundamentów?

----------


## piogron

Czy ktoś kleił pianę na Porotherm?

----------


## stukpuk

Podciągam temacik bo właśnie stoję przed dylematem: tradycyjnie z woreczka czy zaszaleć i kleić pianką?

----------


## Futokom

Witam, jestem tutaj nowy, jednak mam jakąś wiedzę praktyczną, która może sie komuś przydać- wobec czego:
kleiłem styropian zwykłą zaprawą, a także kilkoma rodzajami pianki.

Pianka jest o wiele wygodniejsza bo:
- ma mniejszy ciężar (transport itd, ze sklepu i na miejscu robót transportowanie jest łatwiejsze)
- nie trzeba zaprawy wyrabiać w wiadrze (i wnosić na górę, rusztowanie itd)
- CZAS! zaoszczędzony, zamiast wyrabiać zaprawę itd, wystarczy wstrząsnąć tubę, nakręcić na pistolet i można kleić  :smile: 
- koszt- zależy jaki klej(zaprawę) wybierzemy do porównania, jednak wg producentów zwykle jedna tuba pianki to ponad 2 worki zaprawy cementowej. zakładając że klej w worku kosztuje ok 15-20 zł za worek a pianka w okolicach 25 zł, wynika, że pianka wychodzi taniej. do tego jest wygodniejsza.

Jedyne, o czym trzeba pamiętać, to to że po każdym używaniu pianki, trzeba wytrzeć dyszę (żeby nie zaschła do następnego nakładania na kolejną płytę- po chwili), jak i również po skończonym dniu pracy (a najlepiej po każdej zużytej tubie) przeczyścić pistolet czyścikiem do pian PU. (to dodatkowy koszt, w okolicach 20 zł za puszke, ale starcza na długo-ok 2-3 kartony pianek).


Od siebie- ze swojego doświadczenia polecam jedną markę- produkt, ale nie chcę żeby było że to jakaś reklama czy kryptoreklama, więc jeśli ktoś zainteresowany, zapraszam do pisania na priv.

----------


## malux20

klejem soudala chcę przyklejać  styro do styro już przyklejonego do styro
obecny styro to platinium  
macie jakieś spostrzeżenia 
wieczorem zrobiłem  próbę   to pięknie trzyma

w sumie  ściana równa [znaczy się ta pierwsza warstwa styropianu]
chcę to sam zrobić   ponieważ trochę jestem załamany jak mi ekipa przykleiła  25cm  styro-ale to pewnie przez frez na styro

----------


## malux20

aha ta druga warstwa nie byłaby kolkowana tylko ta pierwsza

----------


## surgi22

Ja na poddaszu kleiłem platinium plus 12 cm do platinium super poddasze 15 cm  klejem tytan i trzyma jak złoto , zerwie sie styro a klej nie puści.

----------


## mar1982kaz

ja kleiłem na soudala bez kołkowania - trzyma jak diabli.

----------


## surgi22

Czyli jest z czego wybierać ( Tytan, Soudal ) :wiggle:  kto próbował czegoś innego w piance do styro ?

----------


## Futokom

> Czyli jest z czego wybierać ( Tytan, Soudal ) kto próbował czegoś innego w piance do styro ?


jest jeszcze m.in Ravl i Insta stik

----------


## tubek

Insta stik jest bardzo dobry. Przy nakładaniu paskami faktycznie starcza na 12-14m2.

----------


## lesz

kleililismy na ceresit ct 84, tytana eos i insta stik - roznic pomiedzy nimi na chwile obecna nie widze, wszystko trzyma
xps do sciany maznietej na czarno dysperbitem; xps+xps; oraz poprawki (jak sie okazalo - ekipa za szybko przykryla dysperbit i nie wszedzie dobrze zwiazal z klejem :/)

----------


## darkob

Robiłem Insta stik a teraz dokupiłem Tytan Eos i uważam że jest troche przereklamowany.Może i trzyma mocno ale nie zastyga tak szybko jak Insta stik.

----------


## Bob76

Witam wszystkich
w nawiązaniu do tematu musze was zapytac bo obecnie kleje styr. na painke tytana, ale chodzi mi o odpowiedz czy trzeba kołkować( na standardowym kleju z worka ponoc do pewnej wysokości nie trzeba) czy jest to tak  jak z normalnym klejem. Kto z was  kołkował i jak ( czy tylko naraoża czy całość). Ja mam ściane z porotherma wiec mam problem bo kołeczki drogie :/

----------


## cysiokysio

Skoro zewanie następuje w masie styropianu bez względu czy klej z worka czy puszki to i wysokość po której trzeba kołkować będzie taka sama. 

Ja mając u siebie max wysokoć  8m w kalenicy i klejąc klejem z worka (po obwodzie i dwa placki) nie kołkowałem.

Próbowałem kleić na klej DEN BRVEN poliuteranowy i jescze jakiś innej firmy ale nie pamiętam nazwy i stwierdzam że w porównaniu do kleju z worka to to masakra jakaś. Może to i trzyma tak samo ale zanim złapie to katorga jakaś.

----------


## BrunoBanani

Witam.
Widzę że temat troszeczkę zamarł- odświeżył bym go z chęcią bo obecnie przed wyborem stoję, klej czy pianka. Czytam po całym internecie opinie i wpisy na ten temat ale jakoś tak ciężko nabrać przekonania i podjąć decyzję za tym czy za tym.
Tu widzę większość jest za. 
Chyba nic innego jak przekonać się osobiście i zrobić próbę na poszczególnych ścianach.
A może na dzień dzisiejszy ktoś dysponuje większym doświadczeniem i będzie potrafił jednoznacznie powiedzieć co lepsze i dlaczego. :Confused:

----------


## Truteń

Ktoś z forumowiczów robił eksperymenty z klejeniem styro piankami i wychodzi że klei OK tylko jeśli styro będzie przesunięty choć odrobinę a to jest nagminne to z pianki robi się sitko i idea zamykania powietrza pomiędzy styro a ścianą idzie w piach. Nawet fotki były umieszczone, jak znajdę wątek to podkleję.

----------


## Switala18

Witam
Mam zapytanie odnośnie klejów  w puszce a mianowicie czy można przyklejać je do blachy.
Chodzi o to że mam barak który obity jest blachą i chciał bym go ocieplić styropianem.
Postanowiłem wybrać piankę ponieważ można ja wykorzystać do łączenia blachy ze styropianem.
Pytanie też do was czy w takim wypadku trzeba kołkować czy już nie.

----------


## edde

nie wiem co masz pod blachą, ale jeśli coś do czego mozna przykleić styro to ja bym blachę zdjął, sprzedał chocby na złom i pianka a moze i trochę styropianu wyszłoby z tego interesu...

----------


## Ekspert Domu Modelow

Jeśli chodzi o przyklejenie styropianu do metalu to spokojnie możesz użyć kleju Tytan EOS. Klej ma doskonała przyczepność do pustaka, cegły czy drewna, metalu, itd. Co do samego kołkowania to raczej należy stosować się do zalecenia producenta i kołkować. Natomiast w przypadku tego kleju kołkowanie można zrobić już po 2 godzinach od przyklejenia płyt. Klej szybko wiąże co znacznie przyśpiesza kolejne prace. Porównując trwałość łączenia to zwykła zaprawa daje przyczepność - na poziomie 0,1 kN. Klej Tytan zapewnia przyczepność na poziomie 0,3 kN co doje w efekcie 3 x lepszą przyczepność

----------


## brayans77

Witam.
Chciałbym troszkę odkopać temat.
Jestem zainteresowany wykorzystaniem kleju Tytan Eos (lub Insta Stik) do ocieplenia mojego domu.
Dom ma ponad 60 lat i "obrzucony" betonowym tynkiem. Powierzchnia tego tynku jest chropowata (z biegiem lat poodpadały kamyczki z zaprawy) Więc ogólnie przypomina tarkę  :wink:  
Grubość styropianu :150 i nie wiem właśnie czy pójść w klej czy zakupić piankę do tego rodzaju powierzchni ?
Proszę o podpowiedź czy na takim "tynku" pianka się sprawdzi ? Nie będzie się mocniej odprężała poprzez te nierówności ?

----------


## Brysia8

Czy przed klejeniem styropianu (insta stik)  trzeba najpierw zagruntować ścianę?
Ściana to porotherm 25

----------


## adik79

Witam.
Jestem w trakcie ocieplania domu z lat 70.
Dom posiada również tynk chropowaty.
Zastanawiałem się z teściem nad wyborem formy przyklejania klej z zaprawy czy pianka i wybór padł na piankę.
Przed przyklejaniem styropianu wymyliśmy pod ciśnieniem ścianę została sprawdzona czy przypadkiem tynk nie jest "głuchy'' i bez problemu wszystko trzyma.
Jest to technika droższa ale szybsza, uzywałem kleju Titan.
Pozdrawiam
Adrian

----------


## cactus

No tak ale ile tego kleju pójdzie jeśli ma sie dość nierówne ściany z porothermu. Pustaki nie dość że nierówne, to na rogach ścian mają zamki no i te ogromne fugi. Ktoś kto kleił klejem na piankę do porothermu może powiedzieć na ile m2 starcza tuba ?

----------


## ik_KT

Dobrym rozwiązaniem jest stosowanie materiałów od jednego producenta tzn. takiego który oferuje równiez np. płyty styropianowe i jednocześnie chemię do ich klejenia. Np. w przypadku [lokowanie produktu] można stosować : jednoskładnikowy klej poliuretanowy [lokowanie produktu]  lub zamienniepianę izolacyjno-montażową [lokowanie produktu]

----------


## zwolis

Witam.
 Czy najzwyklejsza pianka montażowa (wersja wężykowa) ,niskoprężna taka z marketu (np.OBI) w cenie ok.15pln za puszkę 750ml  nada się do przyklejenia do nadproża styroduru gr.3cm (24x180cm) pod skrzynki rolet zewnętrznych czy musi być typowa pianka do klejenia styropianu?

----------

